# Ys-828 Parts in Canada?



## Timbo

Last year i bought a ys-828 in very good shape and used it all last year and most of this year , and am very happy with it. Last time i used it something didn't feel right so i brought it in for service , they told me the Auger shaft is broken and three bearings are seized . The service guy said its a easy fix but he can't find the parts. I found them on boats.net for about $300 CAN. Just wondering where else these parts are available new or used in canada?
As well where do i look on my machine to find the exact year it was made?


----------



## bwdbrn1

I have never bought anything Yamaha related from them, but I can tell you from experience that boats.net is one of the best places I've found for price on the Honda parts. They are always outstanding when is comes to communicating with the me, the customer, and their shipping is usually very fast. If a part is on back order, they'll let you know instead of leaving you hanging to wonder what the hold up is. 

I'll step aside for now and let others who might know more specifically about Yamaha things answer you.


----------



## YSHSfan

Check eBay, there was someone from Canada parting out a YS828 recently.

As for what year it is, just like on older Hondas it is very hard to know unless you have the original purchase invoice. What you may be able to figure out though is the model number using serial number. Example YS828TE starts with serial number 7KF-960101. (YS828TE is the info that you need when ordering parts).

I'll second _*bwdbrn1*_ with boats.net (the best place so far to get parts for Honda and Yamaha).


----------



## chaulky45

*Parts*



Timbo said:


> Last year i bought a ys-828 in very good shape and used it all last year and most of this year , and am very happy with it. Last time i used it something didn't feel right so i brought it in for service , they told me the Auger shaft is broken and three bearings are seized . The service guy said its a easy fix but he can't find the parts. I found them on boats.net for about $300 CAN. Just wondering where else these parts are available new or used in canada?
> As well where do i look on my machine to find the exact year it was made?


I just sold an older ys 828, one working and all parts on old parts blower except engine on parts machine was apart, needed rings just last week to a Yamaha blower collector, he also has 2 more ys 828s working and another few 828s scrapped, how ever unless you were close by Corner Brook Nl and if the guy was willing to some parts you need it could be expensive for shipping, where in Nl are you , I can give you the guys number to call him,always someone travelling across the island you could get to bring it to you if he will sell the parts you need


----------



## Coby7

Dealer should be able to tell you the year with serial number, and should be able to provide part #s for your machine. bearings are just standard bearings and should be availlable on line or at any bearing store for much less than dealer price.


----------



## Coby7

If the auger still turned the shaft wasn't broken, it may be scored to the point it needs replacing, but doubt very much it broke, unless he broke it upon disassembly.


----------



## YSHSfan

You can contact this seller and inquire about the shaft (He is in Canada)

Used Case Gear Yamaha Snowblower YS 828 T 7kA 46365 00 00 | eBay

I'm also curious about where exactly the shaft broke (I have read that the weak point is where the gear key is). 
I'll second the fact that you can buy the bearings on eBay, Amazon or any other place for lees money-what you need is the dimmensions and type of bearing (I use Japaneese bearings for the parts that spin at higher speeds and less expensive ones for the ones that turn at low speeds).


----------



## Timbo

thanks everyone for the quick replies , ill try to use the suggests to learn more about my machine.The suggestions have me leaning towards finding a used one. chaulky45 i live near grandfalls but i'm in cornerbrook on a regular basis , would really like that number if you don't mind.


----------



## Timbo

To answer hsblowersfan that is were it broke on the left hand side.


----------



## chaulky45

*ok*



Timbo said:


> thanks everyone for the quick replies , ill try to use the suggests to learn more about my machine.The suggestions have me leaning towards finding a used one. chaulky45 i live near grandfalls but i'm in cornerbrook on a regular basis , would really like that number if you don't mind.


Ok Np problem, I will message you on here with it


----------

